# Audi TT Sound System.



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Just how much better is the Bang- Olufsen Sound System Over the standard set up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

IMO they aren't even comparable...the standard Audi system is crap, the B&O is a huge jump up and worth every penny.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Anthony_Manton said:


> Just how much better is the Bang- Olufsen Sound System Over the standard set up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't heard the standard setup but I have the B&O on my Mk3 Roadster and it is excellent. Even with the top down and at speed it is loud and clear. At lower speeds with the top up you can appreciate it even more - it really is crystal clear with no distortion even at high volumes.

I know this doesn't answer you query but at least it is a little feedback on the B&O


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

When I was looking I tried the sound system that came with a Sport and an Sline. The one in the Sport didn't meet my expectations at all. The Sline was better and probably good enough. The one in the TTS (B&O) is outstanding.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Not heard the standard mk3 stereo however I'd take the B&O over the Bose in the mk2 TT any day.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

ianle said:


> When I was looking I tried the sound system that came with a Sport and an Sline. The one in the Sport didn't meet my expectations at all. The Sline was better and probably good enough. The one in the TTS (B&O) is outstanding.


I'm fairly sure it's there's only the Audi Sound System and the B&O, not any variation between the two.


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

Glenc said:


> ianle said:
> 
> 
> > When I was looking I tried the sound system that came with a Sport and an Sline. The one in the Sport didn't meet my expectations at all. The Sline was better and probably good enough. The one in the TTS (B&O) is outstanding.
> ...


Isnt there the standard, the audi professinal (or something like this) and the B&O?


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Glenc said:


> ianle said:
> 
> 
> > When I was looking I tried the sound system that came with a Sport and an Sline. The one in the Sport didn't meet my expectations at all. The Sline was better and probably good enough. The one in the TTS (B&O) is outstanding.
> ...


I was told there's a few different options on the TT.
1. The basic Audi sound system, 4 speakers no frills
2. A slightly better 8 passive loudspeakers 100 watts system included with the tech pack,
3. Audi Sound System as an option, an active system 9 speakers in total including centre speaker and two bass speakers in the doors and
5-channel amplifier.
4. The B&O system included with the comfort pack or as a separate option.

I have 2. the tech pack system, its ok and has easily enough oopmh for me but has some limitations. Its very picky over sources and sounds much better using amazom music or napster over SD cards. Its worst feature is the speed loudness settings which are awful, it just whacks up the bass to booming levels so I leave that turned off!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

B&O is only marginally better than the setup you get if you go tech pack road.
Pretty poor offering for a B&O setup.


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> B&O is only marginally better than the setup you get if you go tech pack road.
> Pretty poor offering for a B&O setup.


I think your the first person I've heard say that. What is your reasoning?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've listen to all of them (not the 4 speakers) and i have B&O in both the R8, S5 and TT it's night and day different in a bad way on the TT. The TT version by comparison it is like listening to music from your iPhone speakers. (thats a metaphor, not a true comparison).

Just go and listen, the B&O "in the TT" is not a good "B&O "system - it's just a badge on the door and thats all what most care about. were talking about difference only.I wouldn't pay for it again and I've always had the upgrade music option in all my Audis. If you're comparing to a crappy golf or french waste bin, I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Glenc said:


> IMO they aren't even comparable...the standard Audi system is crap, the B&O is a huge jump up and worth every penny.


100% agree. The Audi Sound System is dreadful, made so purposely so you buy the B&O? May be, as why on earth put such utter crap in a such a car... B&O is excellent, thankfully.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

powerplay said:


> Not heard the standard mk3 stereo however I'd take the B&O over the Bose in the mk2 TT any day.


Couldn't agree more. The B&O is not that loud compared to some but never distorts and the bass is enough to vibrate your internal organs.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Seems to be a bit of confusion in this thread over the different offerings...

Originally the standard setup was a 4-speaker system, which increased to 8-speakers if you specified the Tech Pack. Newer cars now all have the 8-speaker system standard regardless of whether the Tech Pack has been specified.

The uplift from that is the 'Audi Sound System' which I think the OP is referring to, which is standard on the TTS and optional on all other models. This includes 9 speakers with a centre speaker and 2 bass speakers in the doors, and is powered by a 5-channel amplifier with a total output of 155 Watts.

The top option is the 12-speaker B&O option!


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Anthony_Manton said:


> Just how much better is the Bang- Olufsen Sound System Over the standard set up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I demo'ed the the ASS, it was passable in a bad way, I paid the extra and got the B&O, I'm a HiFi guy and I would say that it is pretty good but not amazing. If music quality matters to you, don't waste your time with the ASS...


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Me I just like the logos on the door and facia speakers, plus the door ones have a swanky illuminated stripe at night. Got to be better than the 4 speaker set up, but sound is a pretty subjective thing. I say that from years of HiFi and home cinema and seeing people (as well as me) with serious upgraditis, buying this and that in search of better, now better wasn't' "Better" a W1A thing


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

It's the best option available however is a poor system. Long gone are the days where you could upgrade it yourself for a reasonable price.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> B&O is only marginally better than the setup you get if you go tech pack road.
> Pretty poor offering for a B&O setup. *


* Given the driver has no ears.

Seriously, not to be rude but what a complete nonsense.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Anthony_Manton said:


> Just how much better is the Bang- Olufsen Sound System Over the standard set up?


Very-very-very much better.

If you don't care at all about sound quality and listen only radio and only occasionally - go for standard. Else - not selecting B&O will be a major source of pain and frustration for years.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

zooks said:


> I was told there's a few different options on the TT.
> 1. The basic Audi sound system, 4 speakers no frills
> 2. A slightly better 8 passive loudspeakers 100 watts system included with the tech pack,
> 3. Audi Sound System as an option, an active system 9 speakers in total including centre speaker and two bass speakers in the doors and
> ...


My opinion for what it is worth - Firstly there is a fifth option to the above list - the 5 pot engine!

Had the ASS in my TTS, it was OK but nothing amazing. Now gone to B & O, definitely a step up in quality but really hadn't given it an airing until last night. Went to the ROH last night (how posh are we lol!) and on the way back, late at night with clear cruising roads the soundtrack to Carmen was pretty amazing. I would however prefer a bit more control over the system with a graphic equaliser or similar as the controls are a bit basic.

And definately agree with Zooks, turn off the speed loudness settings.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

olly2016 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > B&O is only marginally better than the setup you get if you go tech pack road.
> ...


But you are being rude and I'm not the only one to say so. 
It's not nonsense, it's shite by comparison. Go to Audi and listen to a real B&O system from a 5, 6, 7 or 8 then pass comment again...


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I think people are being slightly unfair on the b&o. Get it, absolutely a decent setup, and way better than your average. However, it isn't as good as some other systems, and that's mainly down to size. The larger cars can have more speakers, dedicated tweeters, and larger bass drivers, all wrapped up with more power. None of which can fit in a little tt.

It's physics peeps. Go and check out the mark levinson systems in the big lexusisesis if you ever get a chance. They are ace!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well shrug i'm happy with it it's not going up against my sound system l use for movies. The sound clarity is superb along with good bass from iphone music.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't mind the ASS, if the B&O had a sub I would have gone for it, but, I without one, they both have that problem.

Also I think 12 speakers is overkill, I would rather have just two very high end point source speakers and a sub, rather than each speaker being relatively cheap. If you have 12 speakers then none of them can be that high end, because you can't put high end tweeters in the front and have cheapos in the rear, or it'd defeat the purpose. So they have to divide the cost of the speakers evenly. With the AMP included, it doesn't leave much budget for the speakers, especially the front ones which are the most important.

I think there is enough room in the boot, maybe under the floor, to add a sub to the B&O, so I think they could have done it, at least as an extra option, B&O+ or something. They could offer an upgrade to the speakers as well, but if they insist on putting 12 speakers in, then it'll cost a fortune to upgrade them all, but, you don't need them all to have very good sound quality.

So yeah, I don't really like their whole philosophy, it seems to be more about marketing, ie: "12 speakers! Wow it must be great".


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Rev said:


> I don't mind the ASS, if the B&O had a sub I would have gone for it, but, I without one, they both have that problem.
> 
> Also I think 12 speakers is overkill, I would rather have just two very high end point source speakers and a sub, rather than each speaker being relatively cheap. If you have 12 speakers then none of them can be that high end, because you can't put high end tweeters in the front and have cheapos in the rear, or it'd defeat the purpose. So they have to divide the cost of the speakers evenly. With the AMP included, it doesn't leave much budget for the speakers, especially the front ones which are the most important.
> 
> ...


Rev I agree, it is down to the quality of the speakers and get that right and you do not need a sub. In my experience of home cinema systems at the high end there is no need for a sub as the bass speakers can handle the low frequencies and give a much better surround sound spectrum than a stand alone unit. As always its all down to price and 12 speaker marketing


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Pugliese said:


> Rev I agree, it is down to the quality of the speakers and get that right and you do not need a sub. In my experience of home cinema systems at the high end there is no need for a sub as the bass speakers can handle the low frequencies and give a much better surround sound spectrum than a stand alone unit. As always its all down to price and 12 speaker marketing


Well my point is not that you don't need a sub, I think thats down to personal preference, but just that for example, if you have a £600 budget, you can get 12 speakers for £50 each or two for £300 each, the sound would be in a different league with the more expensive speakers. On top of that, 12 speakers all at different distances from your ears, sending 12 unsynchronised sounds to them, muddies the sound, and a lot of factory fitted systems don't offer time-delay so you can set it up nicely.


----------



## Sarah-N-TTS (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all

I have the b&q as standard in my black edition TTS, I thought was good when I first got the car but slightly underwhelmed! I've changed the settings slightly that helped, but that's simply tone and bass really. Then I messed about with the quality of the streaming so hd files for me.. then I changed the equaliser settings on my phone. This helped massively, and now I think sounds blinking amazing.

I love my tech and my music, so theb&q was a must. Over the moon it came with the black edition pack. I would however spec it all day all... for me would be a no brainer!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> olly2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Although I am happy enough with the B&O in my wife's TTR I agree with Toshiba even the standard Audi sound system in my previous A6 Avant was far better in my opinion.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

This is what tends to happen when you ask a group of people for their opinions on a subjective matter. You get everything from "very, very much better / a must-have if you like your music" to "actually not much better at all, quite poor for a B+O system /more of a marketing gimmick".

If you really like the Black Edition styling pack, maybe just think of the B+O system as a nice bonus! They have one in my local Audi showroom, so will have to 'test drive' the audio system myself before deciding.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I wonder if you can do any vcds coding to improve the b&o. Like the mk1 and Mk2 you could change interior setting on vcds to cloth and this made difference as well changing the car type which then changes equalisation I believe.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Isn't the speaker in the centre of the dash a 6" sub? I'm sure I read that somewhere. It's random isolated placement would also suggest that.

I like it though. But I miss the days you could literally have quality vastly superior to any stock audio for less than 500 notes. And that's even from halfrauds.


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but I have been reading it and another.

I have just come from an Audi A7 with BOSE, to my TT which has the 8 speaker setup and no B&O sound... Sob sob..

After reading the threads I believe that if I just add a separate "powered" sub enclosure to the boot as per ( REV) on here's suggestions and then turn down the bass to my factory speakers my sound should get clearer..

Has anybody done this please, and which sub enclosure did you use and what cable converters did you have to use to connect to the Audi head unit.

Thanks


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Not so much an answer to Holmefield but I've just bought a TTRS and specifically went for a car without the (I think) Comfort and Sound pack, so no B&O. I know this means I also missed out on the keyless entry (which is no bad thing from a security perspective) and rear view camera (looking to retrofit it anyway). I'd heard so many conflicting reports on the B&O and was disappointed when I sat in a B&O equipped car for the first time - admittedly I came from a Mk7 Golf GTI with the Dynaudio upgrade (which keeps the same amount of speakers but upgrades them, amplifies them and adds a small subwoofer inside the spare wheel).

Anyway, I'm looking to fit Focal speakers all round, with a sub either under the boot floor (no spare wheel, so lots of space) or keep the storage and make a small enclosure for the sub within the boot, all amplified and fed by an audison bit ten. Got most of the equipment in, just need to get round to fitting it all now.

...and in answer to Holmefield, most amplifiers nowadays have a speaker level input, just tap the 2 channels off any feed that provides a full range output (rear speakers?) and feed these into the amp. Some amps have an auto sensing function so they only turn on when there's a signal being fed to them too.


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

GnasherTTRS said:


> Not so much an answer to Holmefield but I've just bought a TTRS and specifically went for a car without the (I think) Comfort and Sound pack, so no B&O. I know this means I also missed out on the keyless entry (which is no bad thing from a security perspective) and rear view camera (looking to retrofit it anyway). I'd heard so many conflicting reports on the B&O and was disappointed when I sat in a B&O equipped car for the first time - admittedly I came from a Mk7 Golf GTI with the Dynaudio upgrade (which keeps the same amount of speakers but upgrades them, amplifies them and adds a small subwoofer inside the spare wheel).
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking to fit Focal speakers all round, with a sub either under the boot floor (no spare wheel, so lots of space) or keep the storage and make a small enclosure for the sub within the boot, all amplified and fed by an audison bit ten. Got most of the equipment in, just need to get round to fitting it all now.
> 
> ...and in answer to Holmefield, most amplifiers nowadays have a speaker level input, just tap the 2 channels off any feed that provides a full range output (rear speakers?) and feed these into the amp. Some amps have an auto sensing function so they only turn on when there's a signal being fed to them too.


Cheers for the reply bud, you kinda lost me with the tech part of the answer lol, but I get what you mean..

I'm OK with spanners and pulling stuff apart + mending them but this amp and speaker stuff is complicated


----------



## Julian R (Aug 4, 2020)

I also had the Audi Stereo system in my TTS. The sound quality was appalling, like listening to music with ear plugs in! I replaced it with the B & O System (at considerable expense as it was a retrofit) but the improvement in sound quality was significant. Its still not hi-fi quality but if you feed it with good quality sound (I use my Ipod using Apple Lossless files) then what comes out is very good. However, if your primary listening is speech programs (news etc) and not music, then dont waste your money.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

While we refuse to let this thread die... I'll add my tuppence...

Test drove both TTS and S3 with B&O in 2018 - the latter being vastly superior IMO. Standard system in the TTS is passable to decent (only depends on the quality of the mp3 - don't care for the radio. As was mentioned previously, it seems like there are a lot of variables, so much so that I've begun to wonder if the systems themselves vary much over the years or how they're fitted. What about streaming music? Radio quality? Does it help if I say I listen via Aux cord iPod and that I don't have/need hearing aids?

Bottom line: if you want to listen to music at a painfully loud level, insist on B&O, rude boi. 
Otherwise the difference is negligible, drive on Hoke.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

for curiosity, which is the difference between TT's B&O and S3 one? 
rms? number or speakers, or their positioning?


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> for curiosity, which is the difference between TT's B&O and S3 one?
> rms? number or speakers, or their positioning?


I believe the S3 has 1 more speaker.
Might as well throw in 'the acoustics of the car' too :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

is that additional speaker, a real subwoofer perhaps?


----------

